# Finger tips or Deep hook?



## PassingThrough (Mar 3, 2013)

I was wondering if it is better to shoot with the string on the finger tips or hooked deeply to the first knuckle when shooting? 

What are your thoughts and advantages?


----------



## snook24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm no pro but I shoot tips.. The less contact the better it slips off and helps my accuracy..others will help more


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 3, 2013)

Shoot with a deeper grip.....I started with a fingertip grip and developed some bad habits.....

The only reason for a fingertip grip is the thought that your release will be smoother and quicker which is really a fallicy...

If you use your back and pull though the release it will be more consistent and in more control....

Just my 02


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 3, 2013)

Deep hook for me. Less tension in the fingers.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 3, 2013)

Deep Hook for me.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 3, 2013)

First joint here. You would think tips would be smoother, but for me it takes my back out of the shot and causes a pluck.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 3, 2013)

deep hook. just like you'd tote a five gallon bucket. finger tips force you to hold the string with your HAND  and WRIST. deep hook allows your back to do the work- and that will compliment your accuracy.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 3, 2013)

I started with using my fingertips and thought i was doing good, 
I watched and talked to other shooters get a deep hook (first joint). so I tried it and my groups tightened up almost immediately.   as others on here have said you use more hand wrist with a shallow hook instead of using your back arms with a deeper hook.

I found my release was more constant and my arrows flew straighter going to the first knuckle


----------



## snook24 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well then sounds like I need to give this a go  learn something new everyday on here...while we're talking about fingers what's everyone's thoughts on 3 fingers under? I shoot 2 under one over now. Just curious.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 4, 2013)

I've tried deep hook vs. tips, split vs. 3 under and went back and forth with each, but finally settled on a deep hook three under. But it's really what works best for you. 
 Deep hook allows you to keep your hand more relaxed, and three under puts the arrow closer to the eye.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 4, 2013)

Deep hook, split finger for almost fifty years...
Given a bunch of other stuff a try...always go back to it..


----------



## PassingThrough (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like I'll give the deep hook a try and see what happens.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 5, 2013)

I shoot with a deep hook on my index and birdie finger with the next finger just on the tip.  3 under. Works for me.


----------



## TNTURK (Mar 13, 2013)

Deep hook along with a relaxed hand helps to keep the arrow next to the side plate while drawing. Fingertips caused the arrow to jump around a little, for me anyways.  As the wrist roles in while drawing, a deep hook will cause the string to roll in towards the riser and keep the arrow tight to the side plate. IMO  God Bless, Steve


----------



## markland (Mar 14, 2013)

Deep hook split for many years but switched to deep hook 3 under this year and much more consistent for me and more accuracy as well.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 19, 2013)

was finger tip but my dad told me to try deep hook and i love it now...


----------



## snook24 (Mar 26, 2013)

PassingThrough said:


> I was wondering if it is better to shoot with the string on the finger tips or hooked deeply to the first knuckle when shooting?
> 
> What are your thoughts and advantages?



I'm sure glad you asked this question cause I switched to deep hook now and my accuracy has really improved! I use to shoot bare fingers and had a hard time with it but with my tab now it slips off and I shoot great. This site is great and help speed the learning process up thanks


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 13, 2013)

Deep hook. Fingertips wears my fingers out. It's like trying to do pull-ups with your fingertips versus getting a sold grip on the bar. Also in hunting, too much of of a chance under stress/pressure my fingers could slip off prematurely. I sure don't need that!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 14, 2013)

Deep hook for me, have tried the 3 under but seem to prefer split....just seems more comfortable.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe it's paranoia, but when I tried three under that steep string angle going through the arrow nock didn't give me a warm fuzzy. I kept thinking the arrow would pop off the string and I'd dry fire my bow. 

So I'm one on top, two underneath. I was trying only two fingers (one top, one underneath) for a while since I'm missing part of my ring finger tip anyway, but three still gave me better consistency.


----------



## ddauler (Apr 15, 2013)

Deep Hook and relaxed string hand pull with back


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 16, 2013)

Deep hook on middle finger and tips for index and ring finger. I shoot Split. My middle finger is so much longer than the other two I ain't got a choice.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 16, 2013)

I already commented here, but I had several people ask me about my grip on the string this past weekend. I use a very deep hook, and it may look odd to someone looking on, but for me it is the most consistent, most accurate, and QUIETEST way for me to release my string. I'm not the best shot on the planet, but things improved for me when i started grabbing that string a little farther back.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I'm getting somewhere now. Started gap shooting awhile ago to take some of the human factor out and to make sure I was getting a clean release and my mechanics were ok. 

I might have been over drawing my bow and hitting waaay left. The deep hook helps with back tension and allowing me to keep my hand more relaxed.

If I can just keep them all this tight at 15yds I'll be ok 20yds and closer. But I know it is a different world once that real life blood and fur walks out.







[/URL][/IMG]

I'm getting there. Thanks so much for all the help and advice all of you have given me. I'll keep working on it!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 6, 2013)

lookin good to me...


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmmm may have to try three under. I currently shoot 2 under 1 over split with a deep hook.


----------



## markland (Jun 7, 2013)

Munky I switched to 3-under last year and it did wonders for me with my consistency not to mention it made me more accurate especially at close range instinctive and at longer range gap shooting.  With 3-under and my high cheek bone anchor my point on is 30yds which is perfect for my shooting!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2013)

I shot split finger for over 50 years but decided to go to 3 under a few years back. My first shots were in the dirt in front of my targets but only after a short while they started hitting where I was looking, or at least close to it.

I also shot a shallow hook but after reading this thread decided to try the deeper hook. Like has already been noted, it caused me to get my anchor in tighter and my shooting improved. Old dogs can still learn new tricks. Now I need a trick to make me stop dropping my bow arm so much.


----------



## markland (Jun 7, 2013)

I switched to deep hook years ago as I posted much earlier on this or a similar thread and yes it does work and help.
Al follow thru, follow thru, just get in the practice of always keeping your bow arm up till the arrow hits home and you will have it.  Good luck brother!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2013)

markland said:


> Al follow thru, follow thru, just get in the practice of always keeping your bow arm up till the arrow hits home and you will have it.  Good luck brother!



Yes, I have been working on that and realize it is all about discipline. I have to concentrate on that element every time otherwise I will drop. When I am shooting at live critters seems all I can think about is getting the shot off before they spook or my opportunity for the shot terminates. Doesn't happen every time but enough to frustrate me to no end. Hopefully soon it will be so ingrained in my form that I won't have to think about it.


----------



## markland (Jun 7, 2013)

I understand completely Al, that has always been my biggest problem with live animals.  I always get myself in a rush to get the shot off before something happens and the animal spooks or whatever, I just have learned to slow down the shot process and concentrate more on focusing on the shot vs getting the shot off, if that makes sense?  I know I have it right when I get tunnel vision and see nothing but where I want to hit and see the arrow bury in that spot and everything else is a blur!  Focus Al and you will have it whipped!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2013)

I shoot deep hook, split finger-gloved hand. Works good for me. My least consistency is keeping my left hand still after my arrow is released. When I do that, it usually goes where I want it....even in the end of a markland pretty arrow!!!!! No No:  

It's all a learning curve, and you should do what works best for you after trying different ways. You'll still have to fight off bad habits at times.......


----------



## markland (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh you have to keep bringing that up don'tcha?  I'll get ya back someday!
How's the riser working out?
Yep each individual has to try and find what works out best for them and not everything in archery is set in stone and some variations can work for different people but the basic form of shooting a bow is and should be the same and consistency is the key, you do the same thing everytime and you will have similar results.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2013)

markland said:


> How's the riser working out?



doing great!!!! thanks to Jeff Hampton....


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 7, 2013)

What is considered a true "deep hook" hold?

I shoot split finger and the string sits in the first joint behind my fingertips.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 7, 2013)

Al I know how to fix that. Tie a string from your bow arm to a clothes pin and hook the clothes pin to your ear or nose. Bet you'll learn real quick to not drop that arm


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> What is considered a true "deep hook" hold?
> 
> I shoot split finger and the string sits in the first joint behind my fingertips.



I consider that a deep hook but with the fingers pointed more towards you versus the way I used to shoot with the fingers more at a 90 degree angle or less to the string. I still used the first joint crease but my fingers were not pointed more towards me. That's what I "think" deep hook means.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 8, 2013)

3 under deep hook it is! Shot about 20 arrows with the new grip and these are what I got at 20 yards after that. Tightened groups up considerably and the anchor felt way better. As a new shooter I see this as a vast improvement. Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> 3 under deep hook it is! Shot about 20 arrows with the new grip and these are what I got at 20 yards after that. Tightened groups up considerably and the anchor felt way better. As a new shooter I see this as a vast improvement. Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## chadeugene (Jun 8, 2013)

3 under, deep hooks with a 3 under tab.  If you shoot 3 under but use a traditional split finger tab, you gotta switch.  I don't know why but I just shoot worlds better with a tab made for 3 under.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm shooting bare finger right now, looking to get a glove from woods walker. Not a fan of the tabs, just something else I have to make sure is positioned right. I prefer bare finger, but I can only get off about 40-50 arrows before it starts to get painful and you can see it affecting my shots. The glove may only be for target shooting and go bare skin for hunting


----------



## chadeugene (Jun 9, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> I'm shooting bare finger right now, looking to get a glove from woods walker. Not a fan of the tabs, just something else I have to make sure is positioned right. I prefer bare finger, but I can only get off about 40-50 arrows before it starts to get painful and you can see it affecting my shots. The glove may only be for target shooting and go bare skin for hunting



With a tab like a Black Widow calf hair tab, you don't really have to position it.  It's just always right where it needs to be.  Before you decide make sure and try a glove AND a tab.  I've found my accuracy to be better with a tab as it's a cleaner release.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 9, 2013)

I shoot split finger with the string in the first finger joint. Seems like finger tip shooting would cause some problems.


----------

